# AOD 9604



## brrokhrd (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi Guys, I purchased a peptide AOD 9604 , its a 10 mg vial . My question is how much bact water should I add to the about 10 cc size amp it came in?  Thanks guy's for the help much appreciated. Also how much should my wife inject?


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 17, 2022)

brrokhrd said:


> Hi Guys, I purchased a peptide AOD 9604 , its a 10 mg vial . My question is how much bact water should I add to the about 10 cc size amp it came in?  Thanks guy's for the help much appreciated. Also how much should my wife inject?


You should really know how to dose everything before you up and buy it. What is it dosed at, on the seller, 5mg? You say it's a 10cc vial and not 1cc?


----------



## brrokhrd (Oct 17, 2022)

Yes 10 cc amp 10mg . Sorry Bro new to the peptide world


----------



## pat.fitpro (Oct 20, 2022)

How many MG of AOD9604 you've bought, I usually bought 2mg or 5mg but mix them by only 2ml bac water that works


----------



## Alex001wong (Oct 21, 2022)

Usually I inject 1-2 ml bac water.


----------

